# java fern



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

I bought some java fern earlier today for a new tank that i set up and the roots are wrapped in a type of cloth bound with some metal, presumably to act as a weight. Some of the roots are poking out of the bottom so it should be able to root properly, however im just wondering whether or not i should remove the metal before planting them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would. Java fern needs to be tied onto wood or rock, with the rhizome ( horizontal stem looking part) staying uncovered.


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

cool, what would be safe to tie it down with? never had a planted tank before.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can use cotton thread or fishing line. The thread will eventually break down, but by then the fern should be attached to the surface firmly with the black thread like roots.


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

im not sure if what i have is java fern then as there is no rhizome to tie it down. The roots themselves are also tiny. also, turns out the metal binding the plants together is lead so i really dont want that in the tank for too long.

I apologise for the poor quality.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

it is indeed java fern. The rhizome may be very small or could be under the white cloth. I have never seen anyone wrap it like that before, interesting.


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

they're all individual plants so trying to tie them down at that stage isnt really possible seeing as though the rhizome is practically non existent. i guess i'll leave them to see if the roots develop a little more.


----------



## mooncon (Feb 13, 2015)

I use super glue gel just put it on the root then hold it on the driftwood or whatever your putting it on for about 10 to 20 seconds and your done.You will see the super glue until the plant grows out but that shouldn't be long


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a ton of little baby java ferns. I've been letting them float to allow them to get bigger. I tied the base of the mother plant to a rock. The way it has worked for me is that the mother has 50 babys or so but will then turn yellow and evetually die. Its called a fern due to all the little reproductive areas on the back of the leaf. I think this a typical way ferns reproduce too.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, it is stairs fern Microsorium pteropus
BTW it is a beautiful picture.
Of which there are variants. Browse with feathered.
Propagation is via young plants on the leaf margin. Sometimes the mother sheet is black.
The lead I've always done. It is only an aid in the sale.
The plant needs time until the anchored with their roots at the Driftwood. One can take cotton. If that's gone, the plant has rooted itself.


----------



## ondoa (Feb 8, 2015)

It looks like these may be cuttings from a java fern plant that have no roots or rhizome, and that may be why they were wrapped that way. I have never handled java fern leaf cuttings, (if that is what they are) and it does seem an odd way to sell that plant. If they were mine, I think I would take the lead off, and use seachem plant glue to secure them to driftwood or rocks or even the gravel. I'd leave on the white cotton cloth and secure it with a small rubber band. Give them time and they may grow roots for you. Keep in mind that java fern is a very slow growing plant.


----------

